# The Awkwardness of Lemon Requests



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 18, 2015)

I used to be and sorta still am a fanfic writer (https://www.fanfiction.net/u/3404083/TheForgottenSoldier) and I would write Regular Show fanfics and Catherine (the game) fanfics. Later on, I tried my hand at The Amazing World Of Gumball fanfics. I met someone on there who seemed to have a very...outgoing personality. Once we started to become friends and I had finished writing my first TAWOG fic, they asked me to write a lemon involving Margaret from regular show and an OC. Now I had read a lot of lemons,  but never before has I written one. I figured the only way I was gonna learn how to write them was write them, so I took the request...problem is, it was the most awkward request ever, not exactly by the content, but by the way the person described to me what they wanted to see.

They'd write this INCREDIBLY long request on every single detail they wanted in the lemon, all the way down to how messy it would get, to the point where I began to wonder why they couldn't write it themselves. Then, whenever i finished the draft and the slightest thing was put out of whack simply because it just didnt flow right to me, they'd be really disappointed...like more disappointed than you really should be and when I finally got perfectly right, they were joyful with glee and even more joyful when it was posted (needless to say, not only did I delete it simply because it was way dirtier than romance scenes that I usually write, but because I got a warning for the mods saying it was way past the M rating...never took a lemon request from that person again

Have you ever had an awkward time writing a lemon or a strange request?


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 18, 2015)

Uhh, I never did requests for anything.

Just curious, what's a "lemon request"?


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 18, 2015)

I'll just say: I live gives you lemons, make lemonade!


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 18, 2015)

I've written a few and personally have no problems getting to the nitty-gritty of sexual scenes.
I actually begin to get emotionally involved with the characters and see even the raunchiest of things as a kind act that some nasty little bugger was willing to do for the other.
i guess it would come down to a matter of opinion on this as not everyone is the same.
Strange requests...
Well... i've been asked to draw many things. and some of them can be unsettling, but hey, art is art regardless of the content.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 18, 2015)

I always feel awkward and embarrassed writing the sexy scenes. I get past this by getting JUST drunk enough that I don't feel so awkward, but can still write coherently. Then, when sobered up, I go back and polish up the language to make it sound more readable.

It was pretty cool, one time I sat down to write a fellatio scene, only to find it was already written and finished, and I'd forgotten I'd written it.


----------



## BRN (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah!

Heck, my entire writer's gallery is mostly lemon commissions. And it's been _bizarre_. From a particular brutal rape, to on-stage humiliation, never have I had more fun plumbing the depths of the human psyche. I have the fortunate gift of finding it more fun to write something the further my commissioner's idea is from my ideal comfort zone. That said, the constant blasted state of being smashed on alcohol when I write helps -enormously-.

A friend of mine once received a request for a 'soapy handjob', no kidding.


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 18, 2015)

well at least it was clean, even if it was dirty.
sober or not im open to things like this.


----------



## BRN (Feb 18, 2015)

Ah, found it. That's what you meant by awkward requests, right?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 18, 2015)

BRN said:


> Ah, found it. That's what you meant by awkward requests, right?



That definitely could be considered an awkward request  lol


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 18, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I always feel awkward and embarrassed writing the sexy scenes. I get past this by getting JUST drunk enough that I don't feel so awkward, but can still write coherently. Then, when sobered up, I go back and polish up the language to make it sound more readable.
> 
> It was pretty cool, one time I sat down to write a fellatio scene, only to find it was already written and finished, and I'd forgotten I'd written it.



I remember feeling embarassed as well when I first wrote a lemon (one of my more tasteful ones) that wasn't meant to be too graphic but descriptive enough to where it could be steamy. When the reviews for it came in, I felt more at ease knowing that people found it really romantic and well written. So from now on, that's my specialty.


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 20, 2015)

pm me dh
i can assist.


----------



## drCuddlebug (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't take erotic requests because by their very nature they're about subjective experiences. And as a result it's very unlikely I'd be able to capture what the person wants.

I'm more inclined to help someone through their own writing of an erotic story than write one for them as a result.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 22, 2015)

So I just finished writing this https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15826512/ Its part 1 to short story series I'm going. *This also contains a lemon, so it is nsfw*


----------

